
Show HN: SaveMyTime – get insights how you spend your time - crisen
http://savemytime.co/en
======
crisen
Hey, I was using many time trackers before, but automatic time trackers like
RescueTime or ManicTime show only time spent on devices. Tracking time using
traditional time trackers like Toggl is just too much hustle – one has to
remember to set up timer every time he began new activity.

SaveMyTime takes advantage of nasty habit humans have – we unlock our phones
about 120 times a day, every few minutes. App replaces standard lock screen
and asks “What have you been doing since you last checked your phone?”, then
it takes the input, analyzes and gives insights how you spend time.

I spent a 1 month developing this app with group of 150 beta testers. I’ll
appreciate any feedback and happy to answer all questions.

